# Introducing Narla



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

This little girl is 3 weeks old so i'll be getting her in about 5 weeks.
My friend has had 5 of these little cuties 
Narla is the one on the left


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, bless, how cute, lol. Are they just mog mogs then ? They've got lovely markings & colours*


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Ahhh, bless, how cute, lol. Are they just mog mogs then ? They've got lovely markings & colours*


Yeah they are the mum is a bengal mix i think but i dont no what the dad is. They are all little cuties though it was so hard to pick just one


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww nice chunky kittens


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

they look big for 3 weeks, lovely markings


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Great looking kittens.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> they look big for 3 weeks, lovely markings


They may be 4 weeks


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

aww gorgeous,,,


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

sooooooooooo cute


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Really sweet they have really beautifully markings


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

soooo sweet


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Narla is lovely bet you can't wait till you get to take her home.


----------

